# Headphones while driving a car?? Why oh why??



## vkurup (Sep 21, 2015)

Why do (mostly the young) folks drive around town with a pair of headphones stuck in their ears.  They cant hear anything around them and like living in a bubble.  First learn to drive, then aim to look pretty/cool in the car.  Saw a near wipe out by someone who thought they own the road and that listening to music via headphones while driving is very cool.  
I am sure some are on phone calls but having a singalong with your headphones on does not help.... 

--Grumpy middle age man..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe they are on the hands free phone or their stereo is broke 

No different that having the radio on


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 21, 2015)

They are secretly listeing to One Direction and don't want everyone else to hear it through the car speakers  - Does my nut in too.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe they are on the hands free phone or their stereo is broke 

No different that having the radio on
		
Click to expand...

I think that the hearing of road noise is likely to be seriously impaired if their listening to music through headphones compared to having a radio on


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe they are on the hands free phone or their stereo is broke 

No different that having the radio on
		
Click to expand...

its very different, my headphones are completely noise isolating and you'd be fool to wear them while driving.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Maybe they are on the hands free phone* or their stereo is broke 

No different that having the radio on
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the majority are doing it for this reason.


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I think that the hearing of road noise is likely to be seriously impaired if their listening to music through headphones compared to having a radio on
		
Click to expand...

Yes, most modern headphones are designed to cancel out ambient noise. I hardly have music on in the car these days. I like to drive silent. Gives me a sense of normal operation of the car. That way if anything goes wrong it'll sound different.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 21, 2015)

May I add cyclists are getting real bad for this trait...

You need full use of your faculties when you are a road user...


----------



## Twire (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe they are on the hands free phone or their stereo is broke 

No different that having the radio on
		
Click to expand...

It's completely different than just listening to the radio, it blocks out so much more exterior noise, and I would go so far as saying it reduces your awareness of all that's going on around you.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe they are on the hands free phone or their stereo is broke 

No different that having the radio on
		
Click to expand...

My take on it too.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2015)

my wife does, her car does not have bluetooth. I agree wearing noise cancelling headphones with music on, would be dangerous.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2015)

Maybe stick one headphone, earbud on so you have one ear free to listen what's going on around you, emergency services sirens etc... but wearing two so that all you hear is your music is dangerous, and suicidal if your were doing it while cycling.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 21, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			May I add cyclists are getting real bad for this trait...

You need full use of your faculties when you are a road user...
		
Click to expand...

Agree.. the number of times you cyclist with ear buds on...  but I guess it is ok with cyclist as they generally own the road and the footpath and it is upto the motorist and Pedestrians to give them right of way..


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 21, 2015)

So deaf people shouldn't be allowed to drive?

Jog on, folks. This is a non-issue.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			So deaf people shouldn't be allowed to drive?

Jog on, folks. This is a non-issue.
		
Click to expand...

Its not so much the wearing of headphones but the fiddling with device that's one the other end, which is probably an iphone or similar.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2015)

I used to ride motorbikes. Powerful ones.
Did plenty of touring with bike to bike comms and Sat Navs fitted, with earphones fitted inside my helmet.
Also used to listen to music.
I thought it would distract me initially but it didn't


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			So deaf people shouldn't be allowed to drive?

Jog on, folks. This is a non-issue.
		
Click to expand...

IMO there is a massive difference between someone listening to music/being on the phone with headphones in (ie being distracted) to someone driving deaf..... I'd bet on a deaf driver being extremely skilful and aware of their surroundings.

A Numpty with noise cancelling earphones listening to their favourites tunes however.....not so much.


----------



## Twire (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			So deaf people shouldn't be allowed to drive?

Jog on, folks. This is a non-issue.
		
Click to expand...



So you're comparing someone who can't hear and probably has heightened senses because of it, to someone blasting music into their ears. I'm not sure I'm the one that needs to jog on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

How do you know there was any sound coming out of the headphones, If I'm expecting a call whilst driving I will have my headphones on (don't have handsfree), I assume you mean the earbud type and not the big "can type"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

Why is there an assumption that someone listening to music is distracted ?

I listen to music or use hands free and can still concentrate on driving. 

People are more than capable to do two things at once


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People are more than capable to do two things at once
		
Click to expand...

They call them 'Women'


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I listen to music or use hands free and can still concentrate on driving. 

People are more than capable to do two things at once
		
Click to expand...

It's an attitude like that that leads to complacency and accidents.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			It's an attitude like that that leads to complacency and accidents.
		
Click to expand...

Attitude like what ? Because I am able to concentrate on driving whilst I have music on ? 

Would you prefer all cars to have stereos removed ?!?


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is there an assumption that someone listening to music is distracted ?

I listen to music or use hands free and can still concentrate on driving. 

People are more than capable to do two things at once
		
Click to expand...

if the headphones are plugged into a an iphone or ipod or whatever and you are looking at that instead of the road then you are potentially breaking that law and possibly even cause an accident. I find your attitude somewhat surprising considering how vociferous you have been in driving safety threads.


----------



## Twire (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is there an assumption that someone listening to music is distracted ?

I listen to music or use hands free and can still concentrate on driving. 

People are more than capable to do two things at once
		
Click to expand...


You've already twisted the argument Phil, it's not about listening to music (I have the music on all the time in my car) it's the headphones bit that's the problem. Blocking out all other ambient noise is not a clever idea.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 21, 2015)

Twire said:



			So you're comparing someone who can't hear and probably has heightened senses because of it, to someone blasting music into their ears. I'm not sure I'm the one that needs to jog on.
		
Click to expand...

Deaf people have better eyesight? Really?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Twire said:



			You've already twisted the argument Phil, it's not about listening to music (I have the music on all the time in my car) it's the headphones bit that's the problem. Blocking out all other ambient noise is not a clever idea.
		
Click to expand...

But how do you know they weren't listening to the radio singing along while wearing the headphones?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

Twire said:



			You've already twisted the argument Phil, it's not about listening to music (I have the music on all the time in my car) it's the headphones bit that's the problem. Blocking out all other ambient noise is not a clever idea.
		
Click to expand...

My headphones certainly allow me to still hear what's going and I haven't ever seen anyone with the big headphones on maybe the in the ear ones and also their is the assumption that they can't hear anything else ? I have a set of the beats and still can hear noises outside. 

There are bigger issues on the road right now - will be interesting to know how many accidents have been caused by someone with headphones on


----------



## Twire (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Deaf people have better eyesight? Really?
		
Click to expand...

PMSL I give up.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Deaf people have better eyesight? Really?
		
Click to expand...

I believe they have more 'awareness'... 

The deaf lad that worked with us had his vehicle fitted with an oversize interior mirror plus some additional exterior ones...
I believe he also had a device that alerted him if there were any emergency vehicles in the vicinity... No, I don't know how that worked...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My headphones certainly allow me to still hear what's going and I haven't ever seen anyone with the big headphones on maybe the in the ear ones and also their is the assumption that they can't hear anything else ? I have a set of the beats and still can hear noises outside. 

There are bigger issues on the road right now - will be interesting to know how many accidents have been caused by someone with headphones on
		
Click to expand...

Seems to me not dissimilar to an argument somone put to me many, many years ago who said he drove better when he'd had about 5 pints of beer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Deaf people have better eyesight? Really?
		
Click to expand...

Due to them being deaf it's well known that their other senses are enhanced - same if someone is blind will have enhanced hearing


----------



## Twire (Sep 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Seems to me not dissimilar to an argument somone put to me many, many years ago who said he drove better when he'd had about 5 pints of beer!
		
Click to expand...

Where's that like button....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Seems to me not dissimilar to an argument somone put to me many, many years ago who said he drove better when he'd had about 5 pints of beer!
		
Click to expand...

Whoa there Chris - lets not put 2 and 2 together and get 5 

No idea how you have come to that conclusion to bring in drink driving


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2015)

I've driven with one earphone in for the phone or a podcast but I'd actually feel impaired if I had both in 

Not one for listening to music while driving, you never know what kind of audio diarrhea will spout out next (never really recovered from listening to what diversity music offered back in 84 after buying Now that's what I call music volume 3 !)


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are bigger issues on the road right now -
		
Click to expand...


Yep! Too many other road users... I want the roads back to myself so I can get from A to B in five mins every time.. Like I used to...

So if you use headphones OFF!  If you can't get down the road to buy a pint of milk without satnav OFF! That's two for starters sure I can think of more...


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2015)

It's interesting how often you can tell the driver in front is on the phone, even hands free, by their appalling driving. I bet if asked, they would say they were perfectly in control.
I'm not keen on head phones in the car, or stupidly loud music.

I'm also amazed at how some people who are driving, can't talk to their passengers without looking at them.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

You cannot hear sirens in the distance when you have headphones in.   it is beyond stupid having these in while driving s car and even more so when on a bike.  

Use some common sense and only put one in if you have to. 

You must clear out on an ambulances way as soon as possible and this cannot be done of your ability to hear them is greatly impaired.  Seconds count.   don't be a numpty.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whoa there Chris - lets not put 2 and 2 together and get 5 

No idea how you have come to that conclusion to bring in drink driving
		
Click to expand...

Simple really Phil. I've sort of gone down a road where imo doing something that distracts a driver is potentially very dangerous, as is doing something else that would distract a driver! I'm sort of drawing a parallel to what I call a stupid thing to do!


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 21, 2015)

I'f I'm leaving work on a Friday, or having a overall good day, I tend to stick some music on. Usually heavy metal music, like Killswitch Engage, Asking Alexandria or something like that. It's pretty rough sounding to most. I do find that it tends to really highten my awareness of everything around me. My mirrors are spotted more than often, and I've been driving since 2007 and still have no claims. I still wouldn't drive with headphones in at all though. Each to their own like with anything on the net. 

I've seen far too many videos online with the aftermath of folk who don't concentrate while driving. Russian dashcam vids are enough to have everyone driving at ten to 2 and in silence.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			You cannot hear sirens in the distance when you have headphones in.   it is beyond stupid having these in while driving s car and even more so when on a bike.  

Use some common sense and only put one in if you have to. 

You must clear out on an ambulances way as soon as possible and this cannot be done of your ability to hear them is greatly impaired.  Seconds count.   don't be a numpty.
		
Click to expand...

I no issue the other day when listening to my music on my iPhone using headphones and heard the siren clearly behind me and pulled in - the driver behind me with no headphones on overtook me and then held up the fire engine. 

I don't seem to have an issue still hearing outside noises when using headphones.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			You cannot hear sirens in the distance when you have headphones in.   it is beyond stupid having these in while driving s car and even more so when on a bike.  

Use some common sense and only put one in if you have to. 

You must clear out on an ambulances way as soon as possible and this cannot be done of your ability to hear them is greatly impaired.  Seconds count.   don't be a numpty.
		
Click to expand...

Or they are worn to protect your hearing from the vehicle you are driving and you are trained to be more observant and concentrate on the road


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I no issue the other day when listening to my music on my iPhone using headphones and heard the siren clearly behind me and pulled in - the driver behind me with no headphones on overtook me and then held up the fire engine. 

I don't seem to have an issue still hearing outside noises when using headphones.
		
Click to expand...

Were you coincidentally listening to Sweets 1972 smash hit, Blockbuster


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Due to them being deaf it's well known that their other senses are enhanced -
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.
I had a mate once who was deaf and he could keep an erection for about 2 days.
Best I ever did was 23 minutes


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't seem to have an issue still hearing outside noises when using headphones.
		
Click to expand...

How would you know if you didn't hear something?


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I agree with this.
I had a mate once who was deaf and he could keep an erection for about 2 days.
Best I ever did was 23 minutes
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

Slab said:



			Were you coincidentally listening to Sweets 1972 smash hit, Blockbuster 

Click to expand...

More Ed Sheeran :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			How would you know if you didn't hear something?
		
Click to expand...

That's relevant for anyone regardless of if they are wearing headphones or not


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I agree with this.
I had a mate once who was deaf and he could keep an erection for about 2 days.
Best I ever did was 23 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Post of the year :whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			It's interesting how often you can tell the driver in front is on the phone, even hands free, by their appalling driving. I bet if asked, they would say they were perfectly in control.
I'm not keen on head phones in the car, or stupidly loud music.

I'm also amazed at how some people who are driving, can't talk to their passengers without looking at them.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. I do lots of miles a year and agree that when you see someone weaving a bit they're almost certainly on the phone.... and yes, I'm guilty of it too on occasion. Handsfree by the way. Nowadays I'll take the call, and if its looking like an involved conversation I tell them I'll call them back.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I agree with this.
I had a mate once who was deaf and he could keep an erection for about 2 days.
Best I ever did was 2-3 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Corrected that for you Smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris.
I realised my error but it had "timed out" and wouldn't let me back in to amend it.
You're a star.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2015)

Surely head phones are less distracting when driving, than having the Mrs nagging you at full blast.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I'm also amazed at how some people who are driving, can't talk to their passengers without looking at them.
		
Click to expand...

 Especially when the passengers are in the back.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks Chris.
I realised my error but it had "timed out" and wouldn't let me back in to amend it.
You're a star.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Smiffy, an obvious mistake easily erectified!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2015)

Can be highly dangerous but you will never convince those who do it from doing it until something bad happens.  Equally bad amongst cyclists and walkers. Some running events now even ban there use because of the amount of bumps/trips due to lack of concentration.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Can be highly dangerous but you will never convince those who do it from doing it until something bad happens.  Equally bad amongst cyclists and walkers. *Some running events now even ban there use because of the amount of bumps/trips due to lack of concentration.*

Click to expand...

Surprised by this, was one of 57,000 doing Great North Run last weekend, roads were packed and no end of people wearing headphones, never heard of this before.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Surprised by this, was one of 57,000 doing Great North Run last weekend, roads were packed and no end of people wearing headphones, never heard of this before.
		
Click to expand...

It's very common, apart from the big "mass" runs....ie London marathon, great north run, great south run etc.....but if you enter the more "serious" runs (brighton marathon for example) they all ban earphones.

100% agree with Old Skier..... until something bad happens some people think they are indestructible and that accidents only happen to other people.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			It's very common, apart from the big "mass" runs....ie London marathon, great north run, great south run etc.....but if you enter the more "serious" runs (brighton marathon for example) they all ban earphones.

100% agree with Old Skier..... until something bad happens some people think they are indestructible and that accidents only happen to other people.
		
Click to expand...

Just found out UKA ban headphones in their sanctioned events, (of which most events and those you listed are) it seems some enforce the rule more vigorous than others.


----------



## banacek303 (Sep 21, 2015)

I see loads of cyclists with headsets on, I think they must have a deathwish. Don't know which is worst


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			So deaf people shouldn't be allowed to drive?

Jog on, folks. This is a non-issue.
		
Click to expand...

Different argument.  My cousin is deaf and as a result if more aware of looking around to compensate.  
Somehow I doubt the ones wearing headphones will be as diligent.  

Am I guessing you wear headphones in the car?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I no issue the other day when listening to my music on my iPhone using headphones and heard the siren clearly behind me and pulled in - the driver behind me with no headphones on overtook me and then held up the fire engine. 

I don't seem to have an issue still hearing outside noises when using headphones.
		
Click to expand...

He was a giant knob.    without head phones in you will hear the siren sooner.  It really is as simple as that.   you will hear it when it is 50yards behind you.  Without earphones you will hear it much sooner and begin to plot how you can quickly get out of the way. 

I am sure there are plenty of other reasons why you shouldn't do it.  I am another who is surprised you would do this.



I have no idea why anyone would do it unless their stereo was temporarily out of action.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			He was a giant knob.    without head phones in you will hear the siren sooner.  It really is as simple as that.   you will hear it when it is 50yards behind you.  Without earphones you will hear it much sooner and begin to plot how you can quickly get out of the way. 

I am sure there are plenty of other reasons why you shouldn't do it.  I am another who is surprised you would do this.



I have no idea why anyone would do it unless their stereo was temporarily out of action.
		
Click to expand...

I heard the siren in plenty time and was able to move out of the way in plenty of time with no danger to anyone - no issue at all. The car if front of me certainly didn't pull in before me suggesting they heard the siren before me.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I heard the siren in plenty time and was able to move out of the way in plenty of time with no danger to anyone - no issue at all. The car if front of me certainly didn't pull in before me suggesting they heard the siren before me.
		
Click to expand...

That time you may well have heard it but next time it could be a loud song an you might not be so lucky.

Why wear earphones at all.  Why not just play it through the speakers?  I don't get it.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			That time you may well have heard it but next time it could be a loud song an you might not be so lucky.

Why wear earphones at all.  Why not just play it through the speakers?  I don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

I've run out of popcorn, hang in while I pop to Waitrose!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			That time you may well have heard it but next time it could be a loud song an you might not be so lucky.

Why wear earphones at all.  Why not just play it through the speakers?  I don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

My music is never really loud anyway 

My stereo was out of action so used my iPhone through headphones. 

Was still able to hear beyond the music 

As is said people are able to listen to music and wear headphones and still able to concentrate on driving.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 21, 2015)

Using a hand held mobile device while driving to make or receive calls and send or receive electronic communications is against the law. Touching your phone isn't but if you are stopped by the Police for "using" your phone because they saw you touching it, you would have to prove you weren't using it as above.

As phones send and receive data all the time, I'm not sure how you can prove you weren't sending or receiving electronic communications, so I deffo wouldn't be taking the chance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I agree with this.
I had a mate once who was deaf and he could keep an erection for about 2 days.
Best I ever did was 23 minutes
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha post of the year so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Using a hand held mobile device while driving to make or receive calls and send or receive electronic communications is against the law. Touching your phone isn't but if you are stopped by the Police for "using" your phone because they saw you touching it, you would have to prove you weren't using it as above.

As phones send and receive data all the time, I'm not sure how you can prove you weren't sending or receiving electronic communications, so I deffo wouldn't be taking the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Well you could prove you weren't sending a text etc but I don't think this is about using the phone whilst driving.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My music is never really loud anyway 

My stereo was out of action so used my iPhone through headphones. 

Was still able to hear beyond the music 

As is said people are able to listen to music and wear headphones and still able to concentrate on driving.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  It will in some way reduce the quality of your driving.  Hope you get your radio fixed soon.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My music is never really loud anyway 

My stereo was out of action so used my iPhone through headphones. 

Was still able to hear beyond the music 

As is said people are able to listen to music and wear headphones and still able to concentrate on driving.
		
Click to expand...

So your stereo was out of action & a emergency service vehicle had to pass you

And then this thread was started oo:
SPOOKY.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 21, 2015)

I see France have banned the use of headphones in cars as there has been a spike in accidentsand from experience of our last two holidays there the roads are significantly quieter .

http://www.courier.co.uk/France-ban...ones-driving/story-26811980-detail/story.html

http://www.france24.com/en/20150127...ars-road-deaths-spike-accidents-drink-driving


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

Personally I'd ban it.
You're putting others life in danger IMO. 
Is it really worth it just to listen to Shania Twain or Scatman John?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Fair enough.  It will in some way reduce the quality of your driving.  Hope you get your radio fixed soon.
		
Click to expand...

What "will" happen is impossible to tell - you can suggest that it "might" reduce my ability to drive but we are all different and all have different concentration levels - some have to drive in total silence some can drive just as well with music or football coverage on etc - we are all different


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

Dulling one of your senses when driving isn't going to help. It can only hinder in some small way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Dulling one of your senses when driving isn't going to help. It can only hinder in some small way.
		
Click to expand...

So all stereos should be banned then and car noise because you can't eliminate all noise 

I notice that formula 1 drivers have ear plugs in to listen to radio - how does it effect their driving ? Pilots in Jets have ear plugs in when flying with some having music in their ears.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2015)

Serious question as not a Biker,
Doesn't a helmet, padded, squashed against your ears or the ones with ear buds hinder your hearing while riding?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So all stereos should be banned then and car noise because you can't eliminate all noise 

I notice that formula 1 drivers have ear plugs in to listen to radio - how does it effect their driving ? Pilots in Jets have ear plugs in when flying with some having music in their ears.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure a Jet pilot has to worry about an ambulance needing to overtake them quickly


----------



## ger147 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well you could prove you weren't sending a text etc but I don't think this is about using the phone whilst driving.
		
Click to expand...

It's a fixed penalty notice and 3 points, good luck trying to prove that at the side of the road.

You can of course go to court with your phone records of course but they still won't prove you weren't using social media, the internet etc.

My point being, I wouldn't be taking that chance with all of the associated hassle if stopped for the sake of listening to a few tunes while driving.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So all stereos should be banned then and car noise because you can't eliminate all noise 

I notice that formula 1 drivers have ear plugs in to listen to radio - how does it effect their driving ? Pilots in Jets have ear plugs in when flying with some having music in their ears.
		
Click to expand...

You are being silly now.     stereos don't emit music one inch from your eardrum blocking most other vibrations from entering the ear.

Its a silly practice. One I wouldn't dream of doing.  You might play soft low music but some other numpty will see you doing it and he might not be so careful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

ger147 said:



			It's a fixed penalty notice and 3 points, good luck trying to prove that at the side of the road.

You can of course go to court with your phone records of course but they still won't prove you weren't using social media, the internet etc.

My point being, I wouldn't be taking that chance with all of the associated hassle if stopped for the sake of listening to a few tunes while driving.
		
Click to expand...

Umm you can use your phone to listen to music without the need to touch the phone too much if at all. 

No one has suggested using the phone for social media or internet etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

Although wearing headphones while driving is not explicitly illegal, the practice is dangerous and could result in prosecution if deemed to be the cause of an accident.

A distraction, including wearing headphones emitting loud music while driving, could come under NSW Road Rule 297(1). This section of the Road Rules is a catch all provision that covers any distraction that causes a driver not to have proper control of a vehicle and, for example, have an accident.

In some circumstances it may also be possible that the sound coming from the headphones causes a significant enough distraction for the driver not to have proper control of a vehicle, that a police officer issues an infringement notice even where there isnâ€™t an accident (for example where there is a near miss situation).

Itâ€™s also worth noting that loud music being emitted from vehicles causing an â€˜offensive noiseâ€™ comes under Sections 16 & 17 of the Protection of the Environment Operations (Noise Control) Regulation 2008 - see legislation also below. However, this would likely be difficult to prosecute and would not be an issue with headphones.

Drivers should always be alert to what is happening around them. By using headphones, the driver is likely to be less aware of the surrounding traffic conditions. If you wear headphones that dull or block out other sounds, you may not hear sirens or horns, which could get you and other drivers into big trouble. Itâ€™s simple, your hearing is an essential tool in your overall driving skills package.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			You are being silly now.     stereos don't emit music one inch from your eardrum blocking most other vibrations from entering the ear.

Its a silly practice. One I wouldn't dream of doing.  You might play soft low music but some other numpty will see you doing it and he might not be so careful.
		
Click to expand...

I have been driving many times to see cars next to me with their music blaring out - you can easily have the music loud enough in cars to block out any noise beyond the car. 

Said it plenty of times now but I have no issue hearing other noises when I'm using my headphones. Simple as that.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2015)

This isn't about sirens, very few of the emergency services use them much of the time now anyway (why is that). It's about distraction. It is a proven scientific fact that even music on the radio and hands free phones are a distraction, so having music coming through headphones affecting even more of the senses has got to be some affect.

I presume we are not talking about fast jet pilots with Lady GaGa bouncing around in the background.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have been driving many times to see cars next to me with their music blaring out - you can easily have the music loud enough in cars to block out any noise beyond the car. 

Said it plenty of times now but I have no issue hearing other noises when I'm using my headphones. Simple as that.
		
Click to expand...


Is your hearing as good when the headphones are in, as when they aren't? 

The "loud music in other cars" isn't related to this. As pin seeker points out, that's against the rules, so isn't a defense for headphones


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have been driving many times to see cars next to me with their music blaring out - you can easily have the music loud enough in cars to block out any noise beyond the car. 

Said it plenty of times now but I have no issue hearing other noises when I'm using my headphones. Simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

People under the influence of Alcohol & drugs probably have the same attitude. 

I'm not for one minute saying it's the same btw.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Although wearing headphones while driving is not explicitly illegal, the practice is dangerous and could result in prosecution if deemed to be the cause of an accident.

A distraction, including wearing headphones emitting loud music while driving, could come under NSW Road Rule 297(1). This section of the Road Rules is a catch all provision that covers any distraction that causes a driver not to have proper control of a vehicle and, for example, have an accident.

In some circumstances it may also be possible that the sound coming from the headphones causes a significant enough distraction for the driver not to have proper control of a vehicle, that a police officer issues an infringement notice even where there isnâ€™t an accident (for example where there is a near miss situation).

Itâ€™s also worth noting that loud music being emitted from vehicles causing an â€˜offensive noiseâ€™ comes under Sections 16 & 17 of the Protection of the Environment Operations (Noise Control) Regulation 2008 - see legislation also below. However, this would likely be difficult to prosecute and would not be an issue with headphones.

Drivers should always be alert to what is happening around them. By using headphones, the driver is likely to be less aware of the surrounding traffic conditions. If you wear headphones that dull or block out other sounds, you may not hear sirens or horns, which could get you and other drivers into big trouble. Itâ€™s simple, your hearing is an essential tool in your overall driving skills package.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Interesting.
		
Click to expand...

I did copy & paste it. 
:-/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Is your hearing as good when the headphones are in, as when they aren't? 

The "loud music in other cars" isn't related to this. As pin seeker points out, that's against the rules, so isn't a defense for headphones
		
Click to expand...

I have no issue at all with my hearing and I listen to my music in the car at a level that allows me to ensure i am not distracted and able to concentrate on my driving. It's background music that is at a low level. 

I don't have AC/DC or Avicii blaring into my ears so that I can't hear anything else


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I did copy & paste it. 
:-/
		
Click to expand...

I kinda figured that.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm you can use your phone to listen to music without the need to touch the phone too much if at all. 

No one has suggested using the phone for social media or internet etc
		
Click to expand...

If you do touch it all while driving and the Police see you and decide to stop you, you could have a problem.

Deffo not for me.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no issue at all with my hearing and I listen to my music in the car at a level that allows me to ensure i am not distracted and able to concentrate on my driving. It's background music that is at a low level. 

I don't have AC/DC or Avicii blaring into my ears so that I can't hear anything else
		
Click to expand...

You've done a doon and avoided the question! Is your hearing in any small way at all hampered? If someone with identical hearing waa sat next to you, would they hear things before you?


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

I wouldn't use anything like headphones that can dull my senses but a nice wee dab of speed fairly heightens my concentration levels for the journey ahead.  :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You've done a doon and avoided the question! Is your hearing in any small way at all hampered? If someone with identical hearing waa sat next to you, would they hear things before you?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea - never put it to the test to clarify either way 

I believe my hearing would be the same as someone listening to a stereo in the car at the level of volume I have it at.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I kinda figured that. 

Click to expand...

Are you saying that I'm not capable if writing such a post?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			This isn't about sirens, very few of the emergency services use them much of the time now anyway (why is that).
		
Click to expand...

Ambulances won't use their siren when the patient is on board as its incredibly loud and potentially distressing


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Ambulances won't use their siren when the patient is on board as its incredibly loud and potentially distressing
		
Click to expand...

Down this way it's the same with the boys in blue and emergency response wagons. I just seem to notice it a bit more these days that they don't use the siren often.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Serious question as not a Biker,
Doesn't a helmet, padded, squashed against your ears or the ones with ear buds hinder your hearing while riding?
		
Click to expand...

A helmet doesn't no, road noise is seriously loud when you ride.

I think those that drive/ride with earphones in are a liability and should be prosecuted for not driving in a safe way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2015)

adam6177 said:



			A helmet doesn't no, road noise is seriously loud when you ride.

I think those that drive/ride with earphones in are a liability and should be prosecuted for not driving in a safe way.
		
Click to expand...

Surely to prosecute someone the person has to be driving in a way that causes danger to other users of the road - you can't just prosecute someone for wearing headphones.


----------



## vkurup (Sep 21, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Personally I'd ban it.
You're putting others life in danger IMO. 
Is it really worth it just to listen to *Shania Twain or Scatman John*?
		
Click to expand...

That is just showing your age    Havent heard Scatman John in about 15 year - used to love him - but still would not put him on my headphones


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2015)

vkurup said:



			That is just showing your age    Havent heard Scatman John in about 15 year - used to love him - but still would not put him on my headphones
		
Click to expand...

Everybody stutters one way or the other
So check out my message to you
As a matter of fact, I don't let nothin' hold you back
If the Scatman can do it, so can you

Get it on,you know you want to :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Sep 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely to prosecute someone the person has to be driving in a way that causes danger to other users of the road - you can't just prosecute someone for wearing headphones.
		
Click to expand...

To prosecute someone the person has to be doing something illegal. Right now wearing headphones isn't, so you won't, unless you're driving along fiddling with your phone, which is.

Personally I'm against using headphones whilst driving, but I also have to say if you haven't seen flashing blue lights in your mirror well before the ambulance is 50yds - or even 200yds - behind you, then you are not paying attention.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2015)

Wouldn't the argument be (and I'm summising) that it's a case of driving without due care and attention. I can't see too many coppers trying their arm but there's always one. Whether it ever gets to court though....Personally I'd like to see those trying to have a sandwich, drink and trying to drive with the merest touch of a hand on the wheel and using their knees (think we've all seen them) penalised but never a copper when you need it. Can you really be that hungry that you can't wait until you get to your destination. If so, pull over


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2015)

Region3 said:



			To prosecute someone the person has to be doing something illegal. Right now wearing headphones isn't, so you won't, unless you're driving along fiddling with your phone, which is.

Personally I'm against using headphones whilst driving, but I also have to say if you haven't seen flashing blue lights in your mirror well before the ambulance is 50yds - or even 200yds - behind you, then you are not paying attention.
		
Click to expand...

An ambulance doesn't have to drive straight up behind you. It can come round a corner and be up your behind in seconds. You greatly reduce your chances of hearing that with headphones in. 

This really isn't that difficult. 

Yes loud music is quite similar but plugging your ears with sound is straight forward wrong and on a sliding scale to how loud it is, dangerous. 

Never mind a siren.  There are many other things such as other cars, dogs, and children that we need to listen out for. 

I am guilty as others will be of playing music too loudly.  It is something we should all think about.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Serious question as not a Biker,
Doesn't a helmet, padded, squashed against your ears or the ones with ear buds hinder your hearing while riding?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. First thing I always did before I put my crash helmet on was put foam earplugs in. Most bikers I know do this.
Cuts down on the mechanical noise for a start, and helps you concentrate more.
As a biker, you are using your eyesight, (and road sense), a lot more than when you are driving a car.
Many's the time I have arrived home after a long(ish) drive in the car and I couldn't actually remember driving through a particular village or something else, because I have been subconsciously driving on "Autopilot". It happens to most of us now and again.
You can never ride a motorbike like that. You are using your eyes a lot more, scanning everything around you. It's difficult to explain, but to a good motorcyclist it becomes second nature.
In a car, I am subconsciously concentrating on the car in front of me.
On a motorbike I am actively concentrating on the car 3 or 4 in front of that one, trying to anticipate what "might" happen, scanning junctions and side roads 200 yards further on, that sort of thing.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 22, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			So your stereo was out of action & a emergency service vehicle had to pass you

And then this thread was started oo:
SPOOKY.
		
Click to expand...




Quality:thup:

LP`s like that annoying work colleague who, no matter what story you tell, he has done it as well, only bigger/better, faster etc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. First thing I always did before I put my crash helmet on was put foam earplugs in. Most bikers I know do this.
Cuts down on the mechanical noise for a start, and helps you concentrate more.
As a biker, you are using your eyesight, (and road sense), a lot more than when you are driving a car.
Many's the time I have arrived home after a long(ish) drive in the car and I couldn't actually remember driving through a particular village or something else, because I have been subconsciously driving on "Autopilot". It happens to most of us now and again.
You can never ride a motorbike like that. You are using your eyes a lot more, scanning everything around you. It's difficult to explain, but to a good motorcyclist it becomes second nature.
In a car, I am subconsciously concentrating on the car in front of me.
On a motorbike I am actively concentrating on the car 3 or 4 in front of that one, trying to anticipate what "might" happen, scanning junctions and side roads 200 yards further on, that sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

So the answer to my question is yes? as not only is the helmet covering your ears but you also block them with foam earplugs and with the noise it seems your hearing is just about non-existant, although as you say all your other senses are heightened as you need to be 100% focussed, and imo, are in general, far better drivers.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			On a motorbike I am actively concentrating on the car 3 or 4 in front of that one, trying to anticipate what "might" happen, scanning junctions and side roads 200 yards further on, that sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, this is what ALL drivers/riders ought to be doing.
Unfortunately it seems a significant number appear to be completely oblivious to much of what is going on around them.
I need to be totally on the ball all the time to spot the potential problem, calculate the angles, give the learner a chance to react and, if necessary, do it myself.
Being so observant I get to see the multitude that aren't....


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Serious question as not a Biker,
Doesn't a helmet, padded, squashed against your ears or the ones with ear buds hinder your hearing while riding?
		
Click to expand...

I used to wear earplugs. But to be fair, i dont think anything ever overtook me so all hazards were in front of me.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2015)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, this is what ALL drivers/riders ought to be doing.
Unfortunately it seems a significant number appear to be completely oblivious to much of what is going on around them.
I need to be totally on the ball all the time to spot the potential problem, calculate the angles, give the learner a chance to react and, if necessary, do it myself.
Being so observant I get to see the multitude that aren't....
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to observe 3 to 4 cars ahead but I'm usually stuck behind some jerk who's rammed in, just in front of me, in a big white van!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Quality:thup:

LP`s like that annoying work colleague who, no matter what story you tell, he has done it as well, only bigger/better, faster etc etc.

Click to expand...

I have noticed something about you - when you post on a thread you don't actually post about the subject you mainly post to have a dig or have a go at a poster. You offer nothing so you should get on well with the Barnsley fan


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Imurg said:



			To be fair, this is what ALL drivers/riders ought to be doing.
Unfortunately it seems a significant number appear to be completely oblivious to much of what is going on around them.
I need to be totally on the ball all the time to spot the potential problem, calculate the angles, give the learner a chance to react and, if necessary, do it myself.
Being so observant I get to see the multitude that aren't....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this - listening to low level music doesn't stop me concentrating 100% on the road and everything that is going on around -


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have noticed something about you - when you post on a thread you don't actually post about the subject you mainly post to have a dig or have a go at a poster. You offer nothing so you should get on well with the Barnsley fan
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's a first,the Massive Liverpool fan having a pop without Liverbirdie getting the ball rolling first. 
I'm impressed.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have noticed something about you - when you post on a thread you don't actually post about the subject you mainly post to have a dig or have a go at a poster.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Phil, he had been warned about picking it up too early at other times.
Plus, he was walking towards his mate and not just walking off.
Cut him some slack


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			To be fair Phil, he had been warned about picking it up too early at other times.
Plus, he was walking towards his mate and not just walking off.
Cut him some slack


Click to expand...

.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have noticed something about you - when you post on a thread you don't actually post about the subject you mainly post to have a dig or have a go at a poster. You offer nothing so you should get on well with the Barnsley fan
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, "and if by magic the shopkeeper appeared", 4 minutes to a response, great fishing Phil :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, "and if by magic the shopkeeper appeared", 4 minutes to a response, great fishing Phil :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant contribution to the thread.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Sep 22, 2015)

not just driving, cycling and walking. the number of times a pedestrian wearing earphones has walked straight out into the road in front of me without looking, when i've been on my bike or driving the car... 

a few weeks ago on my bike behind two others on a cycle path, i rung my bell to signal overtake only for the guy two ahead to swing across the path to the right, then sharply swerve down a side path on the left without any hand signal. thanks to his headphones, he was completely oblivious to our shouts - the fact the guy directly behind him nearly collided with him and me into the guy between us. on top of the near miss, which was bad enough, i got a puncture whilst taking avoiding action - braked/skidded over a pot hole. gutted. 

people who wear ear plugs on the move are a menace to themselves and those around them - it is in my opinion, extremely self centred behaviour. however, we are all guilty of self centred behaviour in some form or another - it's part of being a 21st century human being. whether we would feel as complacent and high and mighty about our actions if they caused an accident that took the life of, or seriously injured another...i doubt it. is it worth it. definitely not. so use your brain. and don't do it. only dead fish go with the flow, wake up and swim against the tide. you might save life. it might even be your own.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2015)

I suggest that a few people on here should enrol themselves onto an advanced driving course, I think they might learn a LOT!


----------



## Rooter (Sep 23, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I suggest that a few people on here should enrol themselves onto an advanced driving course, I think they might learn a LOT!
		
Click to expand...

Or spend some time on a motorbike. I will argue that motorcyclists are among the safest car drivers.


----------

